# Mixed bag on Nothin Matters



## Captain Jake Adams (Oct 3, 2007)

Had one of my favorite groups on the boat yesterday for a 12 hour trip. The weather was absolutely perfect and fishing was good. I decided to pull some high speed lures on the way out and we lucked into 2 wahoo pretty quickly. Headed further offshore and picked away at some scamp, gags, ajs and almacos. After that, did a little deep dropping and added some snowy, yellowedge and barrelfish to the box. The bite was never really on fire but steady all day here are some pics.


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

Awesome job Jake!! I came by the marina but ya'll were not back yet. Catch ya later!!


----------



## knot @ Work (Apr 18, 2012)

CPT Jake 

impressive catch, 
Awsome job,

Looks like a great day of fishin.


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM (Feb 12, 2011)

Mixed bag of some great fish! Looks like it was a great day to be on the water. Thanks for sharing!! O*D*W


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Very Nice Capt. I alway's enjoy your reports. I know before I even click on it that it will be fish hanging everywhere. You know how to make it happen. Good job and thanks for posting.


----------



## Captain Jake Adams (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks guys. Those 2 wahoo were a sweet bonus in the morning. The crew was stoked and it took a lot of pressure off early. We were pulling jet heads with trolling weights at 16.5 knots, one orange/black and the other purple/black. 180'-250' water depth


----------



## bamagun (Apr 28, 2008)

Capt, that right there is one of the best "eating pictures" I have seen in a while. Most reports folks put on here (me included) are full of "filler fish" like a bunch of AJ's, beliners, and white snapper with one or two grouper, but not this trip. Yall hit a homerun as far as filling the freezer with some quality vittles. Great job and congrats to the crew. All you need now is some grease and a cold beer..


----------



## Capt. Delynn (Oct 4, 2007)

DANG, all I can say is DANG!!!!!! While the rest of us were fishing, you were catching. I tried to call you on the radio but we were to far for you to hear me. Good thing, cause if I had known you were crushing them like that, I would have tried to hunt you down. Outstanding job as always Captain Jake. Simply Outstanding.


----------



## Eastern Tackle (Jul 6, 2009)

Very nice catch Capt. Adams


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Dang


----------



## Dynamic (Oct 3, 2007)

Excellent catch as always!!!!.....The grouper bite slowed down for me and I just blamed it on the weather????.....Goes to show if you REALLY know where they are like Jake does it doesn't matter what the weathers doing!!!


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

not thats a catch to be proud of!!!! nice haul jake!!!


----------



## Captain Jake Adams (Oct 3, 2007)

Capt. Delynn said:


> DANG, all I can say is DANG!!!!!! While the rest of us were fishing, you were catching. I tried to call you on the radio but we were to far for you to hear me. Good thing, cause if I had known you were crushing them like that, I would have tried to hunt you down. Outstanding job as always Captain Jake. Simply Outstanding.


I'm sure you crushed em as usual and are just being humble. There is something wrong with my VHF and I'm going to fix it this week. Thanks for all the nice comments everyone. Lord knows we have all had our share of slow trips and it was nice to be on some hot fishing.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

nice! what kind of fish are those on the right of the pic?


----------



## Captain Jake Adams (Oct 3, 2007)

Realtor said:


> nice! what kind of fish are those on the right of the pic?



Those are barrelfish, they fight like amberjack but taste like grouper. They are a deepwater species that taste outstanding.


----------



## Eastern Tackle (Jul 6, 2009)

Captain Jake Adams said:


> Those are barrelfish, they fight like amberjack but taste like grouper.


On Saturday we dropped in 1700' trying to catch some on a tip that I had, but had no luck at all. Just wondering what depth you found them?


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

WOW ! what a day catching fish rite there!! A1 !!


----------



## Captain Jake Adams (Oct 3, 2007)

Eastern Tackle said:


> On Saturday we dropped in 1700' trying to catch some on a tip that I had, but had no luck at all. Just wondering what depth you found them?


We caught those in 720'


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Captain Jake Adams said:


> Those are barrelfish, they fight like amberjack but taste like grouper. They are a deepwater species that taste outstanding.


Yep, I remember now. Thanks and again, nice catch!


----------



## Deckhand Deputy (Jul 31, 2012)

Nice catch as always Capt. I have never heard of a Barrelfish.... Now thanks to Google I am educated... LOL. I have to ask am I the only one who thought ASIAN CARP when they saw those Pics at first?


----------



## Matt09 (Jun 6, 2008)

Nice barrels Jake.


----------



## LUNDY (Aug 23, 2012)

thats a lot of good groceries! always a great post!


----------

